# Spirometry - Who can perform this?



## cgneff72 (Jun 15, 2011)

We are a Family Practice and Internal Medicine group.  For years, we have been performing and billing for the Spirometry test, 94010.  I am now being told that only a Respiratory Therapist can perform a spirometry.  Anyone know if this is correct and if so, where do I find documentation?


----------



## sharoct9 (Jun 15, 2011)

Page x of the 2011 CPT Professional Edition book, Column 2, second paragragh under Instructions for Use states "It is important to recognize that the listing of a service or procedure and its code number in a specific section of this book does not restrict its use to a specific specialty group. Any procedure or service in any section of this book may be used to designate the services rendered by any qualified physician or other qualified health care professional." 

Hope this helps.


----------

